# Nigerian Mix Question



## liorah (May 19, 2014)

So, we are discovering that we LOVE Nigerian goat milk. Alpine milk, not so much. But we love the output that Alpines give. Right now, we have 1 Alpine, and 1 Nigerian in season. They each have a doeling that are both half Nubian. 

Can anyone tell me opinions and experience with these crosses? Will the Nubian mix make better milk for the Alpine breed and more milk for the Nigerian breed??

We are trying to decide which direction to go for next year. Thank you!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I've read that Nubians have milk that tastes very much like Nigerian Dwarf milk. I've only read that, though, and I've only tasted my Nigerian Dwarfs' milk - and it is good!


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> I've read that Nubians have milk that tastes very much like Nigerian Dwarf milk. I've only read that, though, and I've only tasted my Nigerian Dwarfs' milk - and it is good!


I agree. I have both.

I love my Alpine doe. But compared to Nubian and Nigerian milk, the Alpine is not my favorite.

I'm working toward crossing my Nubians and Nigerians for the best of both worlds.


----------



## liorah (May 19, 2014)

I love my Alpine's personality!! I am glad to hear that Nubian milk is comparable to Nigerian milk and am hopeful for next year. Thanks for taking the time to give your opinion and experience.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you like more butterfat. Stick with Nigerian and Nubian then.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Be sure if you cross them the larger is the female.


----------



## liorah (May 19, 2014)

The Nigerian doe that I have was bred to a Nubian buck, so I know that it's possible to do this. Is there some sort of size difference ratio to watch out for? My Nigerian is a dwarf, but definitely not a pygmy.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

You were very lucky not to have issues when she kidded. A standard buck to a dwarf doe can make babies much larger than she can deliver which would either need a c section or could kill her


----------



## liorah (May 19, 2014)

I bought them together, so don't know how big the buck was. So far the doeling is still pretty small. I guess that's a question for the lady who sold her to me.  Thank you.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree you got very lucky with that breeding. I would not breed a Nigerian doe to a Nubian, or other full-size buck. 

This is why I don't have any Nigerian does myself; because they are just too small for me, personally, to bother milking (we don't seem to have the super high-quality ones, that make a lot of milk, where I am), and it's not safe to breed them up in size. 

I have standard-size does that I will breed to a Nigerian buck for their first kiddings (hopefully making it easy on them, with small kids) and then I will probably use 3/4 or full-size bucks with them on subsequent kiddings.


----------

